# DISH Fox Sports AZ HD Problems



## Bobmu (Feb 19, 2012)

1. In Tucson AZ, DISH has a dedicated HD channel (415 HD) for FoxSportsAZ HD feeds. The problem is the HD feeds are frequently not provided by DISH. The games are always available in standard definition (channel 415 SD). Also the alternate HD channel (440 - 454) FoxSportsAZ HD feeds require the DISH sports package and are not always available even with the DISH sports package.
2. The 2/18/12, AZ Wildcat, Washington Huskie basketball game FoxSportsAZ HD feed was switched off on DISH alternate HD channel 440 in Tucson with 4 minutes left in the game. This seems to be a frequent occurence on FoxSportsAZ HD on DISH. Since I record the games I have missed the endings several times. Please DISH, wait for the game conclusion before switching the feed to the next game!
3. The 2/23/12, AZ Wildcat, USC basketball game FoxSportsAZ HD feed was not available in Tucson on any DISH HD channel. The game was only available in standard definition (channel 415 SD). Could DISH please provide the Fox Sports AZ HD feeds when they are available? Did anyone on DIRECT TV, COX, COMCAST, etc. see the HD feed of this game? I am assuming one was available!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Same thread you had before - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=202196


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_We really don't need two threads on the same topic, so closing this one in favor of the already existing one linked above._


----------

